# Link on how to make a cardboard Knight's Armor Costume



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi, I wan't to try to make a Knight Armor costume for myself to scare some children at our annual haunt. Has any of you tried to do this before? does anyone here have any link for a tutorial about making an Armor? I want to look as if I were a Decoration from the house, and then jump at unsuspecting guests. Any help (and pictures or links) will be appreciated !


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

These three tutorials should come in handy, as might this selection of papercraft helmets.


----------



## slanks (Dec 17, 2007)

There are several different forums for Cosplay - including sections on armor. One of them being - http://cosplay.com/forum.php. 

This is a YouTube Channel by a person who makes costumes of Ironman and the like, He is currently building an Ironamn costume out of cardboard. His videos may be of help. http://www.youtube.com/user/TheHeroTutorials


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you very much guys! These links will come in handy !


----------

